# The Vet, the ER, and Grandma's



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Omg. I'm so glad yall are ok. ?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Is this the first time you were bit?


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

twyla said:


> Is this the first time you were bit?


No, a few years ago I had stitches down my back where the female that they put down attacked me in my front yard as I was working in a flower bed.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow, this is terrifying. I hope you and Remington heal both physically and emotionally fast from this trauma.

So many people say their pits are gentle... maybe they are in their own families, but I am one of those convinced that some very nasty traits have been bred into these dogs so that they cannot be trusted.

You will feel much safer with the new fence. Good luck.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

OMG that's awful, glad everyone is ok. You did very good saving the little ones and very brave saving Remington, you must have been scared to death!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

How frightening! It's no wonder you had a panic attack after what had previously been through! I am so glad you managed to save everyone, and Remy was a hero for the little ones. It is beyond my comprehension why anyone with children would keep such dogs.
I hope your new fence will bring renewed peace of mind to you and your furfamily.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Well with my dog hurt and me hurt 2 times, there would be a big law suit, whether the apologized or not. What is the sense of owning a dog you cannot trust. There is no excuse kids or no kids for this to happen.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Holy crap. I think I would pass out if I saw two pits in my yard with my dog. Pit bulls are the bane of my existence and when I buy a house it will be a priority for me to not live in a overly populated pit area. Or if my neighborhood could ban them, that would be better. 

I am so sorry that this all happened to you. Praying for you and Remington's recovery.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I would be be going down the lawsuit route too. People who constantly let their dogs out aren't going to stop until THEY have consequences too.


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

Although I think that it is nice that the neighbors apologized, I also think they should pay for any uncovered vet and doc expenses. I would ask them to do that. Maybe that will make them be more careful!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

OMG! What a horrible experience! Yes, no wonder you had a delayed reaction to such a traumatic experience. Perfectly natural!

I am glad you were able to go to your mother's and take a breather after all of that. I exclaimed out loud as I read your account. Sending best wishes to you and Remington for a speedy recovery from your injuries!


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Mar 23, 2014)

First, Remington is a Hero. Thank God you are all alive. 

Please find a Dog Bite Attorney. Make sure this ends before anyone else is hurt or worse.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Poodles! They love their people and are fearless. 

That was such a traumatic experience for you. I was on the edge reading through your post. Thank goodness you were able to get your boy without too much damage. 

I don't know why animal control has so much trouble dealing with these situations. These people obviously should not own a bully breed. 

I hope that this is the last incident that you will have with these dogs and neighbors. Wishing you a quick healing, but I know the emotional one will take much longer; if ever. 
_


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

We have gone the route of an attorney and the result has been they have nothing to take. The house they live in is owned by a friend of their's and they pay no rent. They have free utilities because they live below the poverty line.... Both of their pay checks are being garnished for back child support (on his kids) and by the IRS. They have nothing to lose. I get so frustrated because my dogs have the best of care. They want for nothing... My vet knows all my fur kids by name and they love them because they are always so happy. In the midst of all this last night and getting Remington patched up, he is licking and loving on our vet and the vet tech. Not a mean bone in his body. Last night when we laid down, he snuggled up close to me and we just looked at each other. His poor little feet are all bandaged up... Not once did he pick at them... I put socks on him today so hopefully he won't pick.. He has a big bully stick to chew and his pillow and my blanket in the laundry room away from everyone. I just want to be home and hold him. But I work today and tomorrow... Then one more week until Spring break. We are so ready to go to the farm


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

This is so terrible! It's no wonder you had a panic attack. Thank goodness the little dogs got in safely. It's too bad you are stuck living next door to these nightmare neighbors. Can you sue the owners of the house? I would think it would be a liability to have vicious dogs living in your property. I hope you and Remington have a speedy recovery.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

That is horrible! I am glad you are all ok. Even though they have nothing to take they still have dogs and are obviously not able to train them properly. Can't the lawyers figure out a way to keep them from ever owning dogs again? I mean really multiple incidents with different dogs!? They need to be kept from owning dogs or at least bully breeds!


----------



## Norway-spoo-mom (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm so sorry you had to experience that! It must be awfull being scared on your own property  Really glad it turned out as well as it did in the end. Some people should not own dogs. There really should be a license to own one!

I guess the breeding on pit's are very different in the US. In Norway they are banned now, but previous to that, I had only met good pits. They were even used as Norwegian Rescue Dogs. 

Feel better you two!


----------



## Sweetearlgrey (Mar 3, 2015)

I would take actions against the owners of the house, property owners are responsible for damages. This is the second documented account of these peoples dogs attacking you, on your own property. Now not only have they put you in danger, but you dogs a well. :/ your boy remmy sounds very brave! It is unfortunate for these dogs that they have irresponsible owners, but I would push for them to be removed and put down :/ . I will keep you and your boy in my prayer for sat healing and peace on this whole situation.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry this happened to you! I was horrified reading your post, and I can't even imagine it happening to my dogs. I have a boxer in addition to my two little dogs, and it wouldn't have been pretty had those dogs appeared in my yard. There would have been a LOT of blood, I'm afraid. :afraid:

I think you should have your lawyer send an very firm letter to the house's owner outlining exactly what needs to be done in this situation: the dogs need to be removed from the property and put down, and no other dogs should be allowed on the property once they're gone, as long as the current tenants are there. Written verification to the tenants of this notification needs to be given to you, proving that this has been taken care of. The letter needs to also state that monetary compensation is expected for both your dog's injuries and yours to avoid further legal action. I'm sure there are dog attack, dangerous dog, tresspassing, failure to maintain a safe fence with dangerous dogs, etc. ordinances that were violated that your lawyer can mention in the course of the letter. An official letter from a lawyer, rather than a simple complaint from you is often times all it will take for corrective action to be taken.

I would also file a police report ASAP so that the incident is on record. You don't want too much time to pass, which would make the likelihood of anything being done diminish.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Two police reports have been filed... One when the vet looked at Remington and another when I was in the hospital. My legs are shredded. I dread going home tonight because my kitchen looked like a butcher... Because he had blood squirting out of his toes it is everywhere... I didn't tackle it when I brought him back home this morning. Sigh... 

I did call our lawyer today, and have asked him to write the home owners about the situation. I explained everything and told him that the property damage - ie my fences, vet bills, and my medical bills are up in the thousands. I presented the home owner and their tenant with the vet bills when the pits attacked Bailey and fractured his skull, and again when Bear had a spinal injury due to the pits and the tenant kicking him through the hole their dogs had made..... Bear's vet bills are huge because of the amount of damage that could not be repaired and has constant treatment.

I don't know that there will be anything to gain monetarily, but perhaps they will now accept my offer on the house. I would be more than happy to buy it and either repair it for rental or demolish it and extend my yard  

Thank you all so much for your support... 








georgiapeach said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to you! I was horrified reading your post, and I can't even imagine it happening to my dogs. I have a boxer in addition to my two little dogs, and it wouldn't have been pretty had those dogs appeared in my yard. There would have been a LOT of blood, I'm afraid. :afraid:
> 
> I think you should have your lawyer send an very firm letter to the house's owner outlining exactly what needs to be done in this situation: the dogs need to be removed from the property and put down, and no other dogs should be allowed on the property once they're gone, as long as the current tenants are there. Written verification to the tenants of this notification needs to be given to you, proving that this has been taken care of. The letter needs to also state that monetary compensation is expected for both your dog's injuries and yours to avoid further legal action. I'm sure there are dog attack, dangerous dog, tresspassing, failure to maintain a safe fence with dangerous dogs, etc. ordinances that were violated that your lawyer can mention in the course of the letter. An official letter from a lawyer, rather than a simple complaint from you is often times all it will take for corrective action to be taken.
> 
> I would also file a police report ASAP so that the incident is on record. You don't want too much time to pass, which would make the likelihood of anything being done diminish.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So sorry that this horrible thing happened to you - very understandable why you had a panic attack!
Praying that the authorities will finally do something to protect you and your babies from this!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH SWEETHEART! I did not like reading this at all! I'm just glad you and Remie are okay..........I just hope emotionally too. I hate that you have to worry every time your dogs are in your own yard though and wish your animal control would take those dogs away and keep them from harming you again. Unfortunately, once a dog knows they can breech a fence they will not stop trying. My son had the same problem with his neighbors 2 pits......they actually chewed their way thru the fence in several places, until they were threatened with a lawsuit and also fines from animal control, and then they put up a 6ft chainlink fence with a cement bottom and a baffle top, on their side of my son's 8ft wood fence! 4 years of peace so far!!!!
I really think the least that they can do is be responsible for rebuilding/maintaining the fence!!!

P.S. Buying the property would be perfect!!!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

This really makes me angry when people do not take responsibility for their dog and its behavior. It does not matter if someone let the dog out or it got through the fence, whatever, if you know the dog is vicious then you had better take precautions that it can not get out.

Since that dog bit you. The police should have called animal control to go out there and pick up the dog and hold it to make sure it does not have rabies. Then, depending on whether or not this is the first violation, it should be noted that it is a vicious dog so that next time this happens it can be put down. 

You need to see a lawyer and file a lawsuit. Make sure you get your vet bills, hospital bills, pain & suffering, court cost and attorney fees from these people. 

They are also responsible for reinforcing or replacing the fence since they have vicious dogs. 

Don't mess around! Just do it! Next time, and there will be a next time, it could be Remington's life, one of your little ones' life, your life or a child in the neighborhood that is killed.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> Two police reports have been filed... One when the vet looked at Remington and another when I was in the hospital. My legs are shredded. I dread going home tonight because my kitchen looked like a butcher... Because he had blood squirting out of his toes it is everywhere... I didn't tackle it when I brought him back home this morning. Sigh...
> 
> I did call our lawyer today, and have asked him to write the home owners about the situation. I explained everything and told him that the property damage - ie my fences, vet bills, and my medical bills are up in the thousands. I presented the home owner and their tenant with the vet bills when the pits attacked Bailey and fractured his skull, and again when Bear had a spinal injury due to the pits and the tenant kicking him through the hole their dogs had made..... Bear's vet bills are huge because of the amount of damage that could not be repaired and has constant treatment.
> 
> ...



I believe you are in Texas. This is a website that may help: 

Texas Dog Bite Law

They need to pay for your medical and legal expenses and when you win and they don't have any property or money..... remember ....dogs are property. Take the dogs to a local vet or humane society and have them put down. It sounds cruel but it is better than them actually killing another living being be it animal or human.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

That is beyond horrible!!! i am so glad that both of you are ok.
It doesn't matter that they have nothing to take I would file that lawsuit on principal. 
I never understand when people come into my house and are afraid of Zoe. Most tell me they had a bad experience as a child, or one parent passed that fear onto them because they were afraid as children. I think people like your neighbors make it bad for all of us with lovable sweet dogs! They perpetuate the growing fear of dogs. 
Going off topic here..... but they are the reason we end up crating our dogs when fearful people come over. It makes me crazy!!!! Those people should be the ones locked up and their dogs too.
I think going through what you did i would be petrified of all dogs , except of course my own. 
I hope you are doing ok, and sweet Remington too!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

We're here for you and re my sweetheart. The dogs need to be removed and put down. Sadly you have to lead the way on this. Hugs to you and your kids!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

this whole incident is so frightening. thank heaven you and remington came through it. i'm biting my tongue about what i really think of the whole situation and the people and pits involved. i hope you and remington heal soon. this is so awful.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I called them every name in the book and even a few I made up


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I thought this neighbor was supposed to move last year?! This stinks.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

They have been asked to move and always talk their way back into the house.... However I noticed day before yesterday that they backed their van into the side of the house... Like the back of the van is embedded in the house now... Maybe that will get them kicked out.


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

So glad that you and Remington did not suffer any more than you did. 

Call the lawyer and ask about going after the property owner. This is a repeat offense with the same tenants, it's VERY likely you can sue the property owner for damages. If they don't have anything, fine, file a lien against the property. Or garnish their wages (property owners). Include ALL expenses--prior and current and ongoing. As well as someone to come clean your house. There is no way you should be doing that with injuries, and when you need to tend to Remington.

A lien on the property might encourage them to sell...


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

HEALTH AND SAFETY CODE CHAPTER 822. REGULATION OF ANIMALS
I wanted to get that link in before it disappeared. I am so sorry this happened to you and brave Remington. I believe they secured the fence and were quick to apologize, because what you can do is demand that their dogs be seized and destroyed. The only deep pockets might be the home owners insurance company, if you want to go the route of a dog bite attorney. It is not uncommon to experience anxiety/panic attacks after such a traumatic event. I hope you can decompress and feel safe with your Mom. Hugs fro Houston


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Don't we just LOVE those pit-bulls! You do need a good lawyer. Sue all the way. Complain to city hall about the police inactivity. employ a good arsonist to burn out the problem? Go to the press while you both still show signs of injury and embarrass the authorities. If you do nothing it will happen again and again.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Remington - you are a brave and beautiful boy and we think that you are WONDERFUL! You and your Mum are very, very brave, and we hope that if ever we are in danger you are both there tonsave us!!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So glad you and Remy are going to be okay. You can't let this keep going on. Go after the landlord. If you want to buy the house, go after him hard and I bet he sells . So sorry. I just love your boy ! And you !


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

My blood pressure took off, reading your story. 

Your home should be your sanctuary, not a place to live in fear. I am so sorry for you, having that situation next door.

At minimum, animal control should seize their vicious pitbulls and not return them.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Sweetearlgrey said:


> I would take actions against the owners of the house, property owners are responsible for damages. This is the second documented account of these peoples dogs attacking you, on your own property. Now not only have they put you in danger, but you dogs a well. :/ your boy remmy sounds very brave! It is unfortunate for these dogs that they have irresponsible owners, but I would push for them to be removed and put down :/ . I will keep you and your boy in my prayer for sat healing and peace on this whole situation.


This is ABSOLUTELY the route to take. The property owner has insurance on the property and that might cover your financial costs. Also that insurer may force the issue to remove the dogs as most insurance companies have lists of dog breeds which they do not allow on properties which they insure. They have deep pockets and while it's a hassel to do this it may resolve your issues in the future.

My heart breaks for you and Remington to go through this horror. Have had to peel a pit mix off of my girl one time so know the terror of the situation.

(((Hugs))) to you both, dear. 

Viking Queen


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

Just thought of this....

If you haven't cleaned up, DON"T. Take pictures first. Of the kitchen, of ourself, of Remy. The fence, the backyard, any bloody spots in the yard or along the fence. Basically, everything possible should be photographed. If you can see over the fence (ie hold you arm up as far as possible and just click the button) take those pictures as well. I suppose even of the van embedded in the house. You can delete the bad pictures, just store the rest in case you need them.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I am so sorry this happened. I don't think you need to _buy_ the house. It can very likely be yours in a law suit. I agree...go after the owner. It IS his responsibility too. Get a good lawyer. I hope you and Remy heal quickly and that it doesn't mar you or him for ever. I have never heard so many horror stories about these kind of dogs until I came on this particular forum.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Agreed with comments, on going to the press, lawsuit, lien on the property everything possible, what kind of landlord would allow tenants like that, family or not family. I would go for the property, but get it at a good price for all you and your babies have gone through repeatedly


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh yeah, call the nearest tv station about a public interest story. How this family has allowed their dogs to attack you twice!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I am almost speechless! I am shocked, and relieved it wasn't worse from the way you explained it! Both of you were lucky to get away alive.

When I was 16, I was babysitting for a family who owned 2 GSD. They were outside when I arrived. The older boy put them in the kitchen. When I went into the kitchen (the door swung open into the kitchen, so the dogs couldn't get out on their own), they got their noses in the opening and came after me. I ran like he11 - up a flight of stairs and into the younger boys bedroom, thankfully he had the door ajar. With the dogs on my heels I don't know how I was able to get in the room and close the door. I was bit in 4 places in a matter of 30 seconds or so (seemed like an eternity). The older boy told my brother I was lucky I wasn't mauled - this came from an 11 year old!!

Back to you, make sure you don't forget to take care of yourself!! Take pictures of everything - inside and out before you clean.

As long as the homeowner (landlord) knows the ddog is aggressive and dangerous, he too is responsible. Isn't that what homeowners insurance is for?!

Take care and keep us updated.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

I cant imagine living next to this and always having to be on guard. 

As a landlord myself I would definitely go after the owner of the home. Since this has already been reported to the authorities before he must be aware of the ongoing problem. Therefore he is responsible because the situation was not rectified. Lighting a fire under his ass in the only language he understands.....money and his fear of losing it. Push with a good pushy lawyer, get LOTS of pics and do it now.

At the very least a lein on the home may force him to sell. Also if you have a lein on the home , even if it accidently burns down you will get paid if there is insurance on the home.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

It is highly unusual for a landlord to let his property free of rent to a family member or friend. Usually there is a reason. Hidden payments to avoid taxation? Busness agreement over drug sales? Someone to take CARE of the house in a crime rich area? The more publicity this problem receives the more likely the landlord will evict and sell. Especially in view of the damage being done and the possibility of litigation. It is also possible that the landlord is not in full possession of his faculties and is unable to comprehend the problems.
Eric.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> I have contacted animal control AGAIN, and filed a police report AGAIN. Then spoke with the neighbors. I was shocked that they actually apologized. She said that their kids were at home and left their dogs out... It is always an excuse with them....No offer to pay vet bills or my medical bill, but at least they acknowledged it. When I got home the fence had been repaired... I hope to get a new one over spring break. Just one more week...


I hope you send them and the owner of the house copies of both the vet bills and medical bills and request reimbursement, and a guarantee that it will never happen again or they will give up their dogs. This is awful. I would find out if they or the house owner have insurance and look at your options. Totally inexcusable.

Update, I just read that you have already contacted your lawyer. I am hoping for you that all of you heal quickly, that they have to get rid of the dangerous dogs, and that they move away.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh no, what a terrible ordeal, and hardly what you needed right now :-(

I agree with going after the owner of property. It's time to play hard ball. Remy is a very wonderful, brave boy. Keep us posted and stay strong.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

OMG what a terrible experience poodle power for quick healing!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm so happy your lawyer is on the case. This is outrageous and exactly why we have Lilian's Law. Those dogs need to be seized and destroyed ASAP. Even if the real homeowner's carry no property insurance, which might be the case if they own the property without a mortgage, they are personally liable. The legal definition of "mental anguish" is so evident in this case in addition to the horrific physical damage to you and Remi. Go scorched earth on them, they deserve it!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

That was a very traumatic thing you all went through. It's impressive that Remington was able to save the little dogs from getting killed and heartbreaking at the same time to think of him with an injury.

This poodle bravery is something I did not know about the breed and it is a pleasant surprise... like a bonus. Bodhi, my daughter's spoo got between his humans and a loose Cane Corso... and he is still a puppy!

As if he wasn't super special before, now you can add the title "hero" to his name. Heal up quick Hero Remington.

pr


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you all so much. I was talking to Luce's Mom last night when I got home, and there was a u-haul in front of their house. I was so excited to see that! When I went in I took pictures of my sun room and kitchen, the doors to the sun room are metal and glass, the metal is all scratched up where they tried to get in. On the advice of Luce's Mom, I asked the people on the other side if he would go into the house with me, and explained what happened. He said that his wife had a run in with them several months back, when their dog was out in the front yard and pulled a kitten out of their little girls hands and killed it. I remember them yelling and having police out there. It turns out that they were a big part of the reason why the female pit-rottie mix was put to sleep. He came in and we talked about it. He said that he would help me put a fence up along the front side by my driveway today if I wanted him to. 

The owners of the house are really strange. He is odd, and I think she has a mental disability. My thought is the people who are "renting" the house are predators and take advantage of the situation. The last time I talked to the home owners he told me that the yellow pit had attacked one of their dogs, and that the dogs are no longer allowed at their house when the renters go over there. They are well aware of the situation. Eric you might be right about something being handed under the table... I just cannot imagine letting a house go like they have... The inside of the house is trashed - well it was a few years ago when I last saw it. 
Crossing fingers and toes that this U-haul will haul them and their mean dogs away. 

Remington is doing ok. He was happy when we opened the door last night and let them out. It was nice not being alone in the back yard... However, when we went in for the night Rem laid in bed shaking. I held him most of the night. I am worried that we are going back to where we were with him being very reactionary with other dogs... This cannot happen when he is working... 

But for now, I am hopeful that by the end of Spring Break (March 16 -20) the house will be vacant and all will be well!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I am so sorry this happened to you guys and I'm so glad it wasn't worse. 

I used to be a staunch supporter against breed discrimination. In the last couple of years I'm not sure where I stand on the issue anymore. 

I hope all of you and your dogs inner and outer wounds heal quickly with no lasting repercussions.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Where I lived for 10 years in Idaho, (and many other places in this country) people in your position would have had no qualms about shooting those dogs if they were in their property, such as these dogs were in YOUR property. The law would support this I'm pretty sure. You have the right to protect yourself. Of course, if your own dogs were all tangled up with the attacking dogs, it would be hard to shoot accurately the right dog. But my goodness. It is ridiculous that you have to live in fear all the time. I've never heard of so many instances in one place. Just incredible!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am sorry that you and Remington had to go through this again, and I am hoping that you are indeed correct and that are going away


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I am so sorry this happened and hope you both heal well, both physically and emotionally. This is an awful state of affairs with these people, and hopefully the trailer means they are moving out. And sending their dogs to the Bridge.


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

I hope all of you, including Hero Remington are doing ok today.

Call the lawyer on monday and add the property damage to your claim against the home owner. Get some kind of idea how much it will be (parts and labor) to replace that door. Even just something off a Home Depot or similar website. Be sure the lawyer has ALL the medical/vet bills (from ALL prior attacks). And let the lawyer know about the situation with the neighbor.

I agree with a previous poster...time to go scorched earth on the property owner and the tenant. Is Animal Control a separate organization from the police department? If so, contact them on monday (if they are closed today) and ask for immediate removal of the animals. I'd follow up with a letter or email (something in writing), so they can't deny they were informed of the situation.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> Crossing fingers and toes that this U-haul will haul them and their mean dogs away.


I sure hope that those dogs are put down before they move so that they cannot just go attack other pets and humans in the next place they move!

I am so glad that you have talked to the owner on the other side and are now working together. 

Sending much healing energy to Remington, what a brave guy.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Sweetheartsrodeo - Since the neighbors on the other side have also had a run in AND the police were involved............ Can't they get a search warrant to remove the animals!!! 

I can't imagine how frustrating and terrifying this is for you. Have you heard or seen them since this happened? 

My prayers are with you and the pooches.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

It takes a dog to bite a human for real action to occur in Texas. I think Sweerhearts could have shot the dogs on her property under Texas law, whether there was an attack or not, but that might have started something dangerous between a woman living alone and creepy neighbors. (Plus not every single Texan owns a gun, believe it or not.) Those dogs need to be destroyed before the neighbors sneak away. 

Let us know how you and Remi are doing Sweethearts. Get some BioOil so there's no scarring on your legs.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

It all sounds VERY fishy to me. The police inactivity is strange. There was an attack on a human. I worked in law enforcement for a while. It is not unusual for police to "protect" certain people "informers" and occasionally drug pedlers who can pay. Hope they go away.
Eric.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Good evening all -

I had a message typed this morning, but it did not send... More than likely operator error. 
Remington is doing okay. He is walking around better and no limping today. He is very clingy, as am I. As of now still no sign of the neighbors. No lights, no dogs, nothing! I am very hopeful! 
I have been very frustrated with lack of help from the police. When animal control comes out and there are no dogs, and the dogs are gone for weeks at a time, I don't know what they can do... I am frustrated, not just with the dogs, but harassment as well. Josh the guy next door has threatened to shoot me, stab me, all sorts of way to kill me and the response from the police is he can say anything he wants, but cannot act on it. Seriously?! I used to sped tons of time outside, but since they moved in, I won't go outside to do stuff like mow the lawn without someone being here... We haven't been in the pool in over 2 years because of them. I get so angry, and it is all excused by him being former military and having PTSD. But when I asked so what happens if he goes off on a kid like this - he and his wife are both bus drivers - I am given a blank look, and she says that he can control it with kids... Really?!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> I have been very frustrated with lack of help from the police. When animal control comes out and there are no dogs, and the dogs are gone for weeks at a time, I don't know what they can do... I am frustrated, not just with the dogs, but harassment as well. Josh the guy next door has threatened to shoot me, stab me, all sorts of way to kill me and the response from the police is he can say anything he wants, but cannot act on it. Seriously?! I used to sped tons of time outside, but since they moved in, I won't go outside to do stuff like mow the lawn without someone being here... We haven't been in the pool in over 2 years because of them. I get so angry, and it is all excused by him being former military and having PTSD. But when I asked so what happens if he goes off on a kid like this - he and his wife are both bus drivers - I am given a blank look, and she says that he can control it with kids... Really?!


Jeepers, scary. Can you and the neighbor on the other side buy the house so you can control who lives there? This simply must work out well.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

What about other neighbors? Maybe get a neighborhood watch together to put pressure on the police and or owner of the property. He has PTSD?? And working with kids as a bus driver?! I find that very disturbing, I wonder if the parents of the children he drives are aware of his PTSD??!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Well what a rotten horrid mess!!!

I think you really, really need to contact someone in the media. Local newspaper, TV station, something - or even a national TV show that does "reveals". 

The fact he is using PTSD to get away with all this is a dishonour to others that have it and try to overcome it. If he has PTSD he should be getting psych help, and I cannot believe that any mental health professional worth their salt would be advocating him living and acting the way he is. Almost, being ex-military makes it a potentially more dangerous situation and the police force should be aware of that. 

If he really is struggling with PTSD to the extent that he says and does the things he has, then he has no business owning dogs, driving school buses etc. If he needs help then the media may be a way to "encourage" him to get it. 

This is a shocking situation. Absolutely awful for you and the other neighbours and my heart goes out to you.

Glad to hear it won't be long until you can escape to the farm, but you absolutely should not be having to live like this - no-one should.

Big hugs Sweethearts


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Let me say this, I don't think he has PTSD - my personal opinion.... I think he is just a big jerk... This morning there were no cars there, well except the one embedded into the house, no sign of activity...  I am very hopeful!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> Let me say this, I don't think he has PTSD - my personal opinion.... I think he is just a big jerk... This morning there were no cars there, well except the one embedded into the house, no sign of activity...  I am very hopeful!



Have you thought about getting an order of protection? With those kinds of threats, I don't think that it would be difficult to get. A judge might see this differently than the police do...


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I had not thought about that TP. I am waiting for news from the lawyer this morning. He was going to make phone calls and then let me know what my options are.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Im sorry that you went thru this Sweet! Im appalled that KPD wasn't on top of it since YOU actually got bit! About 15-20 years ago My friend, her nephew, and I were going to my house.. We get to the stairs when we hear the truck door slam and my neighbor scream watch out! When we turn around there is this black and white snarling pit that belongs to the neighbor across the street. It was a tense standoff but it ran off, and we were able to safely get her nephew from the truck and into the house. I was on the phone and calling AC and telling them what happened, then there is this man on the top of the hood of my friend's truck! He and his friend were walking down the street when the dog attacked.. I was amazed at the athleticism of the friend that jumped onto a porch awning lol.

We treated the wounds the best we could, his legs were all torn from the dog. He wasn't going to call the police, but I wouldn't hear of it! Ambulance came, police came and dog was confiscated, and it happened in like 20m tops. Dogs that bite are supposed to be quarantined period!! Now I know that the dogs can be quarantined at home(can't be moved!) under specific regs but most are taken to Killeen Animal Control and the pet owners pay or the quarantine. That said, they received the dog back after the quarantine and they ended up moving fairly shortly, but that dog never got out again. 

When Eve was 3 months old she was attacked by a golden, and yes AC came and talked to us, and she was allowed home quarantine.. Eve wasn't hurt, but she ended up developing a fear of dogs.. It wasn't until I got Fergie that that changed for her. Fergie is like a mob boss, she's calm until someone disrespects her. She fears no dog, but doesn't pick fights either lol. I think that is what helped Eve feel safe. 

I would have called 911 in your place and reported what happened on the way to the vet, told them what happened that you and your dog were attacked, and the dogs were in your yard, you were on your way to the vet because your dog was bleeding out etc. I would push this in every way you can to all parties including dog owners, house owner, AC, etc! You can get property damage, medical and vet expenses, probably pain and suffering, and Rem is ruined as your service dog(i hope he isn't) you can get compensation for that since now you need a new one..

Im appalled that he would use the whole PTSD thing after what happened to the hero of Texas. Its disgusting! I hope things move along your end.. Even if they are gone you should be compensated! I wish you luck. Im not against the breed I hate their owners!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I hate to say it, but after all this I am not fond of the breed. I came into work this morning, and one of my students came in to chat. She was all bandaged up, and I asked her what happened. She said her mother's dog - a 9 month old pit turned on her while taking care of her younger sister. I just don't understand aggressive dogs around children.

While I would like to be compensated for all the vet and medical bills, I would happy if they put the dogs down and made these people move. I am still hopeful to buy the property - nothing would make me happier than to tear the house down and extend my property. The people on the other side have a toy poodle and I could see a good friendship with them


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Usually when pits attack in Houston, they are taken from the owner. I cannot understand why they won't take them from the owners where you live.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am sure they would, but as soon as something happens the dogs disappear.... When they attacked Bear they were gone a good month after.... I think, at that time the property owners were hiding them... Now I don't know where they are going... But they are gone...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

May they be gone permanently, and may the owners of the house accept your offer, so that you, your poodle owning neighbour and all your other neighbours can at last live in peace and tranquility. I can barely imagine the stress of having people like that living so close - although his aggression does begin to explain why the dogs are the way they are.

How are you and Remington? And your other dogs?


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

If you haven't already, try for that order of protection (good idea, Tiny Poodles). Perhaps the lawyer can help with it. 

I'm hoping they are long gone and the property owner is willing to sell. If not, I'm hoping the lawyer can make it happen....((hugs)) to all.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

We are doing okay tonight... Remington is walking well, a little bit of limping... Changed bandages and all looks good. The little ones are doing great. Rumpus my red pom is all over Remington - more so than normal. She cuddles up to him at night. Jackson isn't back to sleeping in his own bed, and has spent the past 2 night being held. But that is okay too. We slept with all of us in the bedroom last night... It was a little much at first until everyone found their place... I have never slept so well in my life. 

I talked our dear lawyer this afternoon and he said that the owners of the house were shocked and amazed that there is a problem. He reminded them that we sent a grievance last summer, and several others. He has told them that if these people do not move and pay medical bills, vet bills, and property damages that we will sue them. He reminded them that they stated there was not a contract and they were letting these people live there out of the goodness of their heart. He said that the woman - Linda started crying and said there were never any problems until I moved into the house... She said the renters had been there first... He reminded her I bought the house in 2009 and they moved in to the house in 2011... When they moved they had one dog, and now there are 5 - for pit mixes and a chihuahua mix. He was told the pit mixes had been removed and would not be back.. We shall see. They were not home when I got home, around 6 PM, but came in shortly there after and left again. Mom says she doubt they are gone, but just waiting for this to blow over, because I have always let it drop before. Several times they have thrown it in my face that I make more than both of their salaries combined. But I would imagine my student loans are higher too lol....


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

And what about the neighbor on the other side that has had horrible problems too? Duh - they can't say that is because you moved there too..... Maybe you and the other neighbor should file a joint law suit. Did your lawyer give all of this to them in writing? Their memories seem to be extremely selective.


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

Glad to hear everyone at your house is improving.

Sounds like the lawyer had all the facts at hand, which is good. You need to hold their feet to the fire. No backing down.

And call 911 if those big dogs reappear. Yes, 911. They are a threat, have previously attacked you, your dogs, and your home. You have been assured they would not return. It seems to me the only recourse you have is 911 if they reappear. That should get someone's attention. And consider that order of protection....

Hugs to all.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for the update Sweethearts. You've been in my thoughts and I'm glad to hear your lawyer is on it. The property owner's going to be crying even harder, if she allowed her insurance to lapse. Seems to me the tenants should be compelled to produce their dangerous dogs immediately or prove that they have been destroyed. There is too much of a paper trail for them to say, "what dogs?" They should be easy to find unless they quit working for the school district (a blessing!) and left town, which is the best outcome. I would hate for them to endanger their next unlucky neighbors, with dogs that by law, should have been destroyed. I'm hoping you can settle for the property and finally enjoy your pool


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I am glad to hear you and the pups are doing well - and sleeping!

My new line (for me especially lol) is "we are the results of the decisions we have made". Yeah I know it's not 100%, but for the majority in the free world I believe it's true. Yes I am trying to be politically correct and am trying not to offend anyone or be accused of gross misconduct or anything else that will ruffle someones feathers or fur. 

So sweetheartsrodeo, you can tell them that the next time they throw salary crap at you - what nerve!

While I'm at it, can someone explain what the salary made has anything to do with this??!! If they do not make much money, how can they afford to feed 4 large dogs??

What does the salary have to do with it??

I think you mentioned cameras around your property, are they aimed at their property line for you to be able to see if the dogs are back? Can you go to a website for real time footage and save it to your computer?

Is the car still in their house? 

This is so far out of normal, you can't make this up - it's too crazy. 

Are these people related to the owner or are they "friends" that need a hand? I know people in that situation and they still pay something so it is a bit large to swallow.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Still sounds "fishy" money under the table? Drugs? Police informers? Push hard. Please go to the press!!!
Eric.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Simply outrageous that the "authorities" don't do anything about your situation. It sounds like you have received plenty of excellent advice.

I wish you well for a speedy and just resolution.

(((HUGS))) to you and dear BRAVE Remington.

Viking Queen


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Glad to hear you and the pups are settling down a little bit.

I'm still (as we all are!) outraged on your behalf though! And I'm with Eric, still think some press coverage would help push things in the right direction.

Sounds like your lawyer is well on side though, so that's good.

Big hugs!! :hug:


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

MIGOSH I am SO sorry!! I have absolutely NO use for Pitbulls and think they are a waste of space (sorry to any pit lovers I just do not like them). 

I hope you are able to heal fully and I'm sorry Remy lost toes to the dang beasts


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm still outraged! What does your better position in life have to do with making it okay for their dogs to attack you and your dogs on YOUR property? Holy Moly, this is NUTS!! Keep the property owner's feet to the fire and DON'T back down. Make sure your lawyer doesn't put this on the back burner either. These people are simply hoping you'll calm down and go away...they've hidden the dogs, hoping to bring them back eventually - guaranteed.

Time to file a civil lawsuit, demanding compensation for ALL damages to your property and you/dogs, as well as pain and suffering. You're being held hostage inside your own house. You shouldn't have to leave to get some peace. I want to come and strangle these neighbors myself!! :argh:

Also time to go public to expose the lack of support/help from law enforcement. I agree with Eric that something fishy is going on. With all the press about dog attacks nation-wide, these dogs should have been taken care of right when it happened. 

{{Hugs to you!!}}


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Still no sign of any activity at their house... Yes, their van is still embedded into the brick on the house. I say they are friends, but it is an odd situation. In 2009 when I bought the house Elizabeth - the wife had moved in with the home owners, saying her husband was abusive and she had to get away from him. I know this, because the home own asked if they could use my pool one day when theirs was leaking (above ground pool). I hesitantly said yes, but wanted to be a good neighbor. In the course of the time they spent Elizabeth tells me her whole life story. Fast fwd to now, the husband, Josh, is living there with her and there are kids, and grand kids, so I don't understand what changed... Both Josh and Elizabeth are bus drivers for our district. 

Eric I get what you are saying, for the life of me I don't understand letting someone live there rent free and allowing them to destroy the house. I don't have a better answer as to why... I wish I did and understood it myself. 

We did end up installing cameras that feed to a website, and those videos can be pulled and viewed at any time. As of recent I have watched them more while I am at work, as I hate leaving home and leaving the fur kids there alone. We did get the images of the dogs breaking though the fence, close to the pool shed, so it is proof that their dogs did the damage. In addition, the dogs went through three fences... When their dogs attacked Bear, they tacked chicken wire to my wooden privacy fence, I added another fence, that is wood and chain link. They went under the chain link fence, so I am thinking that we will concrete that over spring break... Well I hope we will. 

I am really pushing my attorney to get them to agree to sell the property at a very reduced rate - 10K... My original offer was 20, because I don't want the house just the land... The 2014 tax value of the land was about 4.5 K... Crossing my fingers


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> Still no sign of any activity at their house... Yes, their van is still embedded into the brick on the house. I say they are friends, but it is an odd situation. In 2009 when I bought the house Elizabeth - the wife had moved in with the home owners, saying her husband was abusive and she had to get away from him. I know this, because the home own asked if they could use my pool one day when theirs was leaking (above ground pool). I hesitantly said yes, but wanted to be a good neighbor. In the course of the time they spent Elizabeth tells me her whole life story. Fast fwd to now, the husband, Josh, is living there with her and there are kids, and grand kids, so I don't understand what changed... Both Josh and Elizabeth are bus drivers for our district.
> 
> Eric I get what you are saying, for the life of me I don't understand letting someone live there rent free and allowing them to destroy the house. I don't have a better answer as to why... I wish I did and understood it myself.
> 
> ...


The best way to purchase a home under value is with cash, so have you financing in place and you do not need a financing contingency in the offer. Also it helps if the settlement is quick, 30 days or less, if no financing I recommend 15 days. The land value is 4.5K, but what is the improvement assessment, unless a real financial problem, normally does a property sell under its market value. If they won's sell right now, try to tie it up with a right of first refusal. If it is paid for, offer to do owner financing for 3 to 5 years, that way they will get the interest, which will make up for a lower price. Be careful if there are any mental problems with the owner, as that can backfire if heirs come forward, and you purchase under market value. Hope you get it and get rid of those dogs one way or the other.


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm sure you have already done this, but back up copies of those videos should be kept in a safe place...and sent to the lawyer. As well as a record of costs you incur to keep those dogs off your property.

Keep up the pressure on the property owners. Don't forget to submit the bills when you go for follow up appointments for yourself and Remington. And for any medications (ie even the Advil or Tylenol, etc). 

If you get the property at a reduced rate, see if you can include language that part of the reduction is an offset against costs (assuming you don't get a separate settlement for the medical bills,etc).

Thinking of you all. Hope today is better for all of you.


----------

